# 06 GLI MKV radio wire diagram..Help!!!



## mreuro (Mar 11, 2005)

I need radio wire diagram for 06 GLI MKV. does anyone has a link where i can find it? 
Thanks


----------



## curraheevw (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: 06 GLI MKV radio wire diagram..Help!!! (mreuro)*

Try this post...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2111976


----------



## mreuro (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: 06 GLI MKV radio wire diagram..Help!!! (curraheevw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *curraheevw* »_Try this post...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2111976 

this is great thank you... i got what i needed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: 06 GLI MKV radio wire diagram..Help!!! (mreuro)*

your welcome


----------

